# OT - Artest Apparently To Rockets



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> In what had been a quiet offseason, the Rockets are about to make a lot of noise.
> 
> In a stunning move designed to push the Rockets from solid playoff team toward legitimate NBA contenders, the Rockets reached agreement Tuesday with the Sacramento Kings to acquire gifted but controversial forward Ron Artest, according to an NBA executive with knowledge of the deal.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5914062.html


If Artest keeps his head screwed on right, a Yao/McGrady/Artest combination could put Houston over the top, considering how competitive they were last year. Assuming (big assumption) enough health from Yao and McGrady.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Can we have Battier then, as they won't need him now?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> If Artest keeps his head screwed on right,


I think we can all just stop reading right there. That's not a conditional whose antecedent is ever going to be affirmed.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

meru said:


> I think we can all just stop reading right there. That's not a conditional whose antecedent is ever going to be affirmed.


Didn't he stay sane this past season? I didn't really follow Sacramento, but he had a good season, got voted All-Defense first team and I didn't hear about any in-season blow-ups.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually I wouldn't be so worried about Artest, he played hard for Adelman in Sacramento. Adelman must think he is capable of being coached if he is bringing him in. What I would be worried about is the real thing which has derailed Houston the last few years, injuries. Even with Artest if McGrady and Yao get banged up again, they are still SOL.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm happy with this trade, even though Artest is a much superior talent compared to the parts he was traded for (although he had a year left). The Rockets are a team I can root for. And I am definitely glad he isn't a Laker.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, they just became legit contenders if they weren't already. A little health will go a long way to this team.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice, they will be a fun team to watch.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Blazers and gentlemen, we have a new number 1 seed in the western conference.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

nikolokolus said:


> Blazers and gentlemen, we have a new number 1 seed in the western conference.


Who? I don't think the Rockets will improve that much. Artest on the floor means either no Battier or a Artest at PF. Sure he can play a few positions, but I don't see them as the number #1 seed. I don't know, it just seems like a strange mix to me unless they have a trade in mind for Battier.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

chairman said:


> Who? I don't think the Rockets will improve that much. Artest on the floor means either no Battier or a Artest at PF. Sure he can play a few positions, but I don't see them as the number #1 seed. I don't know, it just seems like a strange mix to me unless they have a trade in mind for Battier.


Rockets have some tradeable assets. I think they could leverage this move even more by dealing Battier and/or Landry for an upgrade at point guard.

Even without a follow-up deal, Artest is an even better defender than Battier and a much more productive player on the offensive end. His last two years, in Sacramento, he put up the same PER that Brandon Roy did last year. Adding a player that productive on offense and the boards, with arguably the best perimeter defense in the game is a huge upgrade.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i doubt battier goes anywhere. tmac, artest, and battier are capable of playing on the court together in either a small(one of them at pf) or big(tmac at the point) lineup.

and really the rockets were a contender for the number one seed before they got artest as long as they stayed healthy. the past two years, the rockets have finished with the 4th best record in the west even though they've had trouble with injuries. artest obviously helps though.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> i doubt battier goes anywhere. tmac, artest, and battier are capable of playing on the court together in either a small(one of them at pf) or big(tmac at the point) lineup.


I'd love to see all three on the floor together, especially in a big lineup with Scola and Yao. I doubt they can do it much, since none of them can chase point guards around very effectively, but it would be quite interesting at times.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How much worse does this trade make Sacramento? I was very surprised with the record they finished (enough to make the playoffs in another conference) last season with.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

chairman said:


> Who? I don't think the Rockets will improve that much. Artest on the floor means either no Battier or a Artest at PF. Sure he can play a few positions, but I don't see them as the number #1 seed. I don't know, it just seems like a strange mix to me unless they have a trade in mind for Battier.


The Rockets were already capable of playing really good defense, now they'll be suffocating. Even more so they can still bring Battier in off the bench or put him in a "small ball" lineup of Alston, T-Mac, Artest, Battier, and Yao.

Still don't think the Rockets improved that much?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I would be happy if they can just finally beat the Jazz after two pathetic tries. We will see how he effects their chemistry. No doubt on paper he is better than Battier. It would be funny if Greene turns out to be another Rudy Gay.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

ATLien said:


> How much worse does this trade make Sacramento? I was very surprised with the record they finished (enough to make the playoffs in another conference) last season with.


Maybe worse in the short run, but they get Donte Green and Bobby Jackson's expiring contract for a rented player -- basically got the equivalent of two first round picks this year (counting Jason Thompson) and have no long term financial obligations for "nothing" 

They Kings got pretty good value if you ask me, since there was no way they were going to get a player back of Artest's caliber mostly because of his past behavior issues.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Even if they don't keep Battier on the floor with Artest and McGrady, it simply upgrades their second unit.

PG: Rafer Alston / Aaron Brooks
SG: Tracy McGrady / Brent Barry
SF: Ron Artest / Shane Battier
PF: Luis Scola / Carl Landry
C: Yao Ming / Dikembe Mutombo

That's a talented and deep team.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

chairman said:


> I would be happy if they can just finally beat the Jazz after two pathetic tries. We will see how he effects their chemistry. No doubt on paper he is better than Battier. It would be funny if Greene turns out to be another Rudy Gay.


two pathetic tries? last year the rockets didn't have yao for the playoffs(and alston missed two games). i'd say making it to 6 games was damn good. as for the year before, it went down to the last seconds of a game 7. not sure i'd call that a pathetic attempt either.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

If you lived in Utah and hated the Jazz as much as I do you would call it pathetic too. It was very painfull to watch. Both years the Rockets had the home court advantage and struggled to score against a very soft Jazz Defense. Did most Rocket fans think they did damn good?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow I think this makes Houston a lot better. Gonna be fun to watch our Blazers beat them!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

chairman said:


> If you lived in Utah and hated the Jazz as much as I do you would call it pathetic too. It was very painfull to watch. Both years the Rockets had the home court advantage and struggled to score against a very soft Jazz Defense. Did most Rocket fans think they did damn good?


losing in the final seconds of a game 7 isn't pathetic. neither is losing in 6 games without your best player.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

man, and for sure i thought houston would be the one to drop out of the playoffs this year. Dang, guess it's still not easy getting into western playoffs


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Yao is the key for Houston, and it appears he is playing in the Olympics. Good for China, horrible for the Rockets.

He won't last the entire NBA season. Then T-Choke and Artest can fight it out over who is the real person to lead a winner.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I think Battier is expendable now- he's too good to be a sixth man. If I'm houston I look to trade him to Portland for Steve Blake and Pryzbilla. This gives a good backup for oft injured Pyrzbilla and some depth at the point. I think Blake probably starts for Houston.

For Portland, it gives us the "glue" that we need to contend without losing too much.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Maybe it will free up a spot for Maarty!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I love this trade for the Rockets - firstly its a steal, but it also gives them a lot of options in terms of line-ups and also trades.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Ya, I thought Sacramento was supposed to have been a "clean slate" for Artest. Lol, GL Houston.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ what do you mean? Artest hardly got into any trouble in Sactown.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ATLien said:


> How much worse does this trade make Sacramento? I was very surprised with the record they finished (enough to make the playoffs in another conference) last season with.


If you looked at their team at the beginning of the season, they actually were pretty good. Veteran and some nice role players.

Their health was just not good, though, so the lineup of

PG: Bibby
SG: Martin
SF: Artest
PF: SAR
C: B. Miller

just didn't get to play much together. Is that team a top-flight NBA team? No. Is it well-balanced, with offense at all five spots? Yes. With a reasonably decent bench, I think that the team actually UNDERACHIEVED last year... of course, health (or lack thereof) can be blamed for that.

By moving Bibby and now (presumably) Artest, the Kings are definitely taking a step backward to hopefully (from their perspective) take two forward. If they had kept that team AND if it had stayed healthy, I think that the development of players like Hawes and additions like Udrih might have led to a playoff spot... even in the tough Western conference. The Kings, though, clearly knew they couldn't win a title with this team and want to invest down the road, when the Suns, Mavs, Spurs, et al, are all on the downside of their age curves.

It'll be interesting to see how competitive they are in the mean time...

Ed O.


----------



## little_friend (Jan 4, 2008)

i can smell 25+ consecutive wins in the making. rockets is one of the the teams that broomed us last season, artest always limits roy. very tough team to beat, houston is.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks like T-Mac should finally win a playoff series. If they don't, then someone must've cursed him early in his life.

Artest will give them an impact like Posey did for Boston but on a much bigger scale. You could say Houston was kind of soft last year, but Artest will give them toughness.

Houston is going to be good next year. With Posey going to New Orleans too... the West is going to be TOUGH.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

proposal:

Blazers get Battier

Rockets get Billups

Pistons get Francis/Brooks/Webster/Bayless


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> proposal:
> 
> Blazers get Battier
> 
> ...



No way I'd give up Bayless for Battier.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> proposal:
> 
> Blazers get Battier
> 
> ...


LMAO

Even funnier is that this trade has the rockets getting Billups and only giving up Francis and Brooks? LOL!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Yao Ming's ringing endorsement of Artest:



> Hopefully, he's not fighting anymore and going after a guy in the stands.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> If you looked at their team at the beginning of the season, they actually were pretty good. Veteran and some nice role players.
> 
> Their health was just not good, though, so the lineup of
> 
> ...



Yea I think a lot of the moves had to do with Reggie Theus, and the chemistry of the team. He felt he wasn't getting certain things he wanted out of certain players like "Bibby" although I had never heard of any problems with Artest. I agree, they are taking a step back in order to move forward. The thing is, Petrie has been a solid GM, and I don't think that he will stop being one, he just needs time to retool the team. Rumors had been around for a long time about Artest, and he was very patient and got what he wanted. Unlike a few other teams out there.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I think Battier is expendable now- he's too good to be a sixth man. If I'm houston I look to trade him to Portland for Steve Blake and Pryzbilla. This gives a good backup for oft injured Pyrzbilla and some depth at the point. I think Blake probably starts for Houston.
> 
> For Portland, it gives us the "glue" that we need to contend without losing too much.


That's exactly the trade I thought up, because PG and backup C are the Rockets' two glaring needs. (I would demand they'd give up Mutombo back too, although he might promptly retire again.) But then I thought - why do I want Battier so much? Because he's a great glue guy. But isn't that what the two players we'd be giving up are? And I'm not sure any of our PGs are ready yet. This trade would be admitting we're not ready to compete. (But, ironically, it would mean getting older even if Mutombo is not included.) Then I thought, would Adelman like Sergio? If he's the Adelman that handed the reins to Jason Williams in Sacto, then he would. But you can't play like that with Yao, can you?

I was also surprised at how old Skip to My Lou is - he's 32! Blake would be a youth movement!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

While I'm on the subject: I'm with Yao. Artest screws with Team Chemistry. I think this trade comes back and bites them in the ***. Did Artest help them win in his last year in Sacto? I don't think so. What got them that ridiculous win streak was GREAT teamwork. The whole was greater than its parts. Artest has yet to play within a team concept. I don't think he'd know team concept if it walked up to him wearing a T-Shirt saying "Hi! I'm team concept!"

So trading Battier would make things even worse for them. Maybe I'm back on board with the Blake/Prz. thing again...


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ^ what do you mean? Artest hardly got into any trouble in Sactown.


Didn't he get arrested for assaulting his wife? Something else I can't quite recall as well...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Good Hollinger article on the deal:



> There were a lot of contending teams that Ron Artest could have helped. What's unique about the Houston Rockets, however, is they're about the only ones he'll help more on offense than defense.
> 
> For most contenders, the lure of Artest was in his much-lauded defensive skill, while the concern was that he wouldn't tone it down on the offensive end and take a back seat to other star players who scored more easily.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=artestdeal-080730


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> While I'm on the subject: I'm with Yao. Artest screws with Team Chemistry. I think this trade comes back and bites them in the ***. Did Artest help them win in his last year in Sacto? I don't think so. What got them that ridiculous win streak was GREAT teamwork. The whole was greater than its parts. Artest has yet to play within a team concept. I don't think he'd know team concept if it walked up to him wearing a T-Shirt saying "Hi! I'm team concept!"
> 
> So trading Battier would make things even worse for them. Maybe I'm back on board with the Blake/Prz. thing again...


Yao was out for 10 of the 22 games they won... maybe Yao was bad for chemistry?

It's simply too early, IMO, for the Rockets' players or fans to think that Artest is going to somehow go in there and gum up the works. The Rockets were a good but not great team and the ONLY way they're going to win a title is to try to become great.

Artest might blow up in their faces, or he might get them a top seed. Taking that kind of risk is the only way the Rockets are going to win a title, IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

c_note said:


> Didn't he get arrested for assaulting his wife? Something else I can't quite recall as well...


Allegedly in a domestic dispute, but the charges were dropped. Anyway, he's been pretty clean in Sactown from what I know. Its just that whenever he makes any mistake the media blows it up with "Artest still crazy!"..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I like Artest's response regarding Yao's comments.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3512419



> "I guess once Yao Ming approves [the deal], I'll be a Houston Rocket," Artest said, according to the report. "[Yao] probably should've called me first. But at the same time, it's Yao Ming's team."
> 
> "Whatever Yao Ming wants me to do, I'll be there. Whatever Tracy McGrady tells me to do, that's how it's going to go down. Ultimately, whatever [Rockets] coach Rick Adelman tells me to do is exactly what I'm going to do."


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> I like Artest's response regarding Yao's comments.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3512419


You left out the best parts of that article.



> "I understand what Yao said, *but I'm still ghetto*," Artest said, according to the report. "That's not going to change. I'm never going to change my culture. Yao has played with a lot of black players, but I don't think he's ever played with a black player that really represents his culture as much as I represent my culture. Once Yao Ming gets to know me, he'll understand what I'm about. If you go back to the brawl, that's a culture issue right there," Artest added, according to the report. "Somebody was disrespecting me, so he's got to understand where I'm coming from. People that know me know that Ron Artest never changed."


If you had any thoughts of Ron Ron changing, that should answer them. He's still ghetto! :laugh:


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

The Artest era in Houston is already up to a fantastic start...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Even if they don't keep Battier on the floor with Artest and McGrady, it simply upgrades their second unit.
> 
> PG: Rafer Alston / Aaron Brooks
> SG: Tracy McGrady / Brent Barry
> ...


Wow, that is a really nice team. They will probably be top 4 in the West, imo. 5 at lowest.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> You left out the best parts of that article.
> 
> If you had any thoughts of Ron Ron changing, that should answer them. He's still ghetto! :laugh:


Artest is nuts, but Houston needs him. 

This could be a "Sheed goes to Detroit" kind of move or it could be a "Rider goes to the Lakers" kind of move. The problem with headcases is that you just don't know how it's going to play out. Insanity is a tricky business. 

Without Artest they stood a 75% chance of winning 50 games, and a 5% chance of winning a title. 

With Artest they stand a 60% chance of winning 50 games, and a 30% chance of winning a title. 

It's a high risk, high reward kind of move. It could blow up on them, but it's the only realistic shot they have at a title.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

mook said:


> It's a high risk, high reward kind of move. It could blow up on them, but it's the only realistic shot they have at a title.


I don't think it's particularly high risk. Things can't really be any more disappointing for them than they have been. I'd suggest that even missing the playoffs wouldn't be substantially more frustrating than making the playoffs and suffering one more first round defeat.

And Artest is on the last year of his deal, so they can cut bait with him at the end of the year, if he screws up.

Lastly, he loves Adelman. He offered to donate his salary back to the Kings if they kept Adelman as coach, last off-season. That doesn't guarantee Artest will be sane, but it certainly reduces the risk factor.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Artest LOVES Adelman, and Yao is a softy. I doubt he's even close to one of the "leaders" of their locker room. Artest will be fine in Houston. And I will echo a couple other people's thoughts on this thread - Houston is now the best team in the WC (i could say "if they stay healthy" but that goes for every contender).

Now Rockets, don't choke. Destroy the Lakers.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> Artest LOVES Adelman, and Yao is a softy. I doubt he's even close to one of the "leaders" of their locker room. Artest will be fine in Houston. And I will echo a couple other people's thoughts on this thread - Houston is now the best team in the WC (i could say "if they stay healthy" but that goes for every contender).
> 
> Now Rockets, don't choke. Destroy the Lakers.


I think it is valid in Houstons case to say "If they stay healthy" because they have a record of not staying healthy, so it is a truly valid concern. Other teams, such as the Lakers, Spurs, etc, tend to stay fairly healthy from season to season, so it is not as much of a concern. Even though players are banged up, it is the typical type of being banged up at the end of the season, not repeating season ending injuries.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Ballscientist said:


> proposal:
> 
> Blazers get Battier
> 
> ...


Were you dropped on your head as a baby?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

So where do you think this puts Houston?

*Tier 1*: Boston, LA, New Orleans, Detroit (depending on trades)
*Tier 2*: Utah, San Antonio, Orlando
*Tier 3*: Phoenix, Dallas, Cleveland
*Tier 4*: Philadelphia, Washington, Denver, Golden State, Portland
*Tier 5*: Clippers, Toronto, Miami (Chalmers, Wade, Marion, Beasley, Haslem, Jones, Wright, Zo)...(yes i felt i have to validate that Miami pick)
*Tier 6*: Chicago, Sacramento, Milwaukee, Atlanta (Depending on Josh Smith... might move down to 7), Indiana
*Tier 7*: New Jersey, Charlotte
*Tier 8*: New York, Minnesota, OKC, Memphis

I think it puts them right with Utah and San Antonio on borderline 1-2. I can see anywhere from a 3-5 seed for them.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

mook said:


> This could be a "Sheed goes to Detroit" kind of move or it could be a "Rider goes to the Lakers" kind of move. The problem with headcases is that you just don't know how it's going to play out. Insanity is a tricky business.


Funny thing about that... both the Pistons and Lakers won Championships in that scenario. Pistons won with Sheed, Lakers won with Rider. Rider has a ring too, if you forgot :wink:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> So where do you think this puts Houston?
> 
> *Tier 1*: Boston, LA, New Orleans, Detroit (depending on trades)
> *Tier 2*: Utah, San Antonio, Orlando
> ...



Well considering I had Houston #1 last year before the injuries hit again, I think it puts them in exactly the same position. I just don't think Yao can stay healthy after playing in the Olympics and not getting the summer rest. So I figure injuries will make them slide. To say, #5 or so. 

I see New Orleans getting Posey putting them at #1.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> So where do you think this puts Houston?
> 
> *Tier 1*: Boston, LA, New Orleans, Detroit (depending on trades)
> *Tier 2*: Utah, San Antonio, Orlando
> ...



*Tier 1*: Boston, LA, Houston
*Tier 2*: Utah, San Antonio, Detroit, New Orleans
*Tier 3*: Phoenix, Dallas, Cleveland
*Tier 4*: Philadelphia, Washington, Portland, Orlando
*Tier 5*: Clippers, Toronto, Denver, Golden State
*Tier 6*: Chicago, Sacramento, Milwaukee, Indiana, Miami
*Tier 7*: New Jersey, Charlotte, Atlanta, Memphis
*Tier 8*: New York, Minnesota, Oklahoma City

That's how I'd lay out the tiers. Assuming health. Health, especially with Houston, could change things dramatically.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Tier 1: Boston, LA, Houston
> Tier 2: Utah, San Antonio, Detroit, New Orleans
> Tier 3: Phoenix, Dallas, Cleveland
> Tier 4: Philadelphia, Washington, Portland, Orlando
> ...


Thats a really good one Minstrel. I guess my objection with that would only be Orlando from 4 to 3 (50+ wins last year and they are better this year with Battie coming back and Courtney Lee). 

I don't see Cleveland passing them up this year (making up like 5+ games when they didn't really get better even though they have the best player in the NBA). And even if they do pass them, i don't see them passing them enough to be put a tier ahead of them.

*Tier 1*: Boston, LA, Houston
*Tier 2*: Utah, San Antonio, Detroit, New Orleans
*Tier 3*: Phoenix, Dallas, Cleveland, Orlando
*Tier 4*: Philadelphia, Washington, Portland
*Tier 5*: Clippers, Toronto, Denver, Golden State
*Tier 6*: Chicago, Sacramento, Milwaukee, Indiana, Miami
*Tier 7*: New Jersey, Charlotte, Atlanta, Memphis
*Tier 8*: New York, Minnesota, Oklahoma City

Kinda a mix... lol. Yea, i like that one. (even though i think Houston is a "tier 2" but the question was where do you rank Houston so this is your opinion where they rank so i'm not gonna mess w/ it)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> Thats a really good one Minstrel. I guess my objection with that would only be Orlando from 4 to 3 (50+ wins last year and they are better this year with Battie coming back and Courtney Lee).
> 
> I don't see Cleveland passing them up this year (making up like 5+ games when they didn't really get better even though they have the best player in the NBA). And even if they do pass them, i don't see them passing them enough to be put a tier ahead of them.


Yeah, Orlando is a difficult one for me to rank. I like Howard, of course, but I generally think Turkoglu and 'Shard are a bit overrated. Good scorers who do little else. And the rest of their roster is quite ordinary. They had a great season last year, but I'm not sure if I'd project the same success going forward. I see them more as a 45 win team than a 50+ win team.

Cleveland's roster is never impressive, yet somehow James drags them further than I expect. Looking at their roster objectively, I'd drop them a tier, but somehow, the last few years they've always managed to be an Eastern contender.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> *Tier 1*: Boston, LA, Houston
> *Tier 2*: Utah, San Antonio, Detroit, New Orleans
> *Tier 3*: Phoenix, Dallas, Cleveland
> *Tier 4*: Philadelphia, Washington, Portland, Orlando
> ...


Nuggets, Cavs, Blazers and Magic are on the same boat.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

L.A. is hardly a top tier team. They WERE but then they choked away a 24 point lead in the Finals and then lost the most important game of the season by 39 points. Teams don't recover from that. I don't see L.A. as any better than a 4 seed in the West. Tops.


----------

